# Lung Cancer Screening Low Dose Ct Chest Scan



## jenpham (Apr 24, 2012)

How do I find the billing rules for the low dose ct chest scan that was recently approved?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 25, 2012)

jenpham said:


> How do I find the billing rules for the low dose ct chest scan that was recently approved?



If you have a payer who will cover it, then check with them and follow whatever guidelines they've set up.  Otherwise, it would be a CT chest with V76.0 dx. and get an ABN.


----------

